# Gentoo über Ubuntu installieren

## user2012

Hallo,

da mein DVD-Laufwerk beschädigt ist, kann ich mir keine ISO brennen geschweige installieren!

Ist es nun möglich, ohne eine Neustart Ubuntu zu deinstallieren und Gentoo zu installieren ?

Danke

Gruß

----------

## Loko123

 *user2012 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> da mein DVD-Laufwerk beschädigt ist, kann ich mir keine ISO brennen geschweige installieren!
> 
> Ist es nun möglich, ohne eine Neustart Ubuntu zu deinstallieren und Gentoo zu installieren ?
> ...

 

Ja, es existiert eine Möglichkeit. Falls du einen USB-Stick zur Verfügung hast (512MB - 1GB Speicher) kannst du dir eine LIVE-Distribution herunterladen (Zum Beispiel: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page). Aus dieser Umgebung kannst du dann nach dem Gentoo Handbuch fortfahren.

Ich hoffe, dass ich dir helfen konnte.

P.S. I'm sorry for german mistakes. I hope that everything is "ok", and excuse me for every grammer mistake.

Best wishes,

Mike

----------

## user2012

Hallo,

eine Live CD hilft mir leider nicht weiter!

Gruß

----------

## Loko123

Korrigiere mich bitte falls ich falsch liege, aber ein LIVEUSB ist doch das Gleiche wie eine LiveCD, und da in deinem Fall das DVD-Laufwerk defekt ist, wäre es eine Möglichkeit Gentoo zu installieren.

Welches Betriebssystem hast du im Moment installiert?

Mike

----------

## user2012

Mein letztes posting für Heute!

Ich denke, dass eine LiveCD oder Live keine installierbares Operating System ist!

Aber ich habe etwas ein AMD-install mini gefunden, werde morgen dann posten wie es gelaufen ist!

Derzeit habe ich Ubuntu 10.10 mini install, da sich kein anderes Operating System installieren lässt!

Leider funktioniert bei mir kein USB, DVD-Laufwerk nur hin und wieder....  :Sad: 

deshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen, wenn sich Gentoo installieren lässt, dann würde ich Ubuntu deinstallieren, und danach Updaten/Upgraden

Reboot!

Hoffe dass es klappt

Gruß

----------

## disi

 *user2012 wrote:*   

> Mein letztes posting für Heute!
> 
> Ich denke, dass eine LiveCD oder Live keine installierbares Operating System ist!
> 
> Aber ich habe etwas ein AMD-install mini gefunden, werde morgen dann posten wie es gelaufen ist!
> ...

 

Die Umgebung auf dem USB-Stick benutzt du nur um Gentoo auf der Festplatte zu installieren.

Hier findest du die komplette Installationsanleitung: Gentoo Handbuch

Falls du noch genug Platz auf der Festplatte hast, koenntest du theoretisch aus dem installierten Ubuntu heraus dem Handbuch folgen und Gentoo auf eine andere Partition/Festplatte  installieren.

----------

## desultory

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## cryptosteve

 *user2012 wrote:*   

> Ich denke, dass eine LiveCD oder Live keine installierbares Operating System ist!

 

Wie disi schon sagte, Du brauchst kein installierbares Gentoo, sondern nur ein überhaupt laufendes Linux gleicher Architektur (mit einer 32bit LiveCD (auch auf USB-Stick) kannst Du nicht in ein 64bit Gentoo chrooten und umgekehrt). 

Was ich noch nicht verstanden habe ... warum soll Ubuntu überhaupt weg?

In jedem Fall viel Erfolg bei der Installation von Gentoo.

----------

